# Are people out of their mind ?



## TK9NY (Jan 6, 2017)

Common sense is lacking, i've found.

I've seen: Puppies hiking. Old dogs hiking. Bulldogs hiking. In 80 degrees or high humidity, too. Goes along with the people i see hiking barefoot or in flip flops. Half of these people don't have any water with them, including the ones with dogs. Stupidity knows no bounds. 

Dogs riding in laps in the car, dogs hanging out the window ready to fall out of the car, dogs unattached in the backs of pick up trucks, dogs left in hot OR cold cars for 15+ minutes at a time. 

At work my BIGGEST peeve is seeing people using retractable leashes WITH PRONG COLLARS OR HEAD HALTERS. Do they seriously not know the risk they're taking?!? 

With all the matted pelts i shave off regularly, people also don't appear to know which side/end of the brush to use. 

My friends and family are pretty tired of my long winded rants about these things, lol.


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

Where is everyone’s common sense?

They keep it in their underwear drawer and only bring it out for special occasions.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I was appalled last summer when one of my northwoods neighbors had a German Shepherd puppy, so young the cartilage in its ears was still floppy, running around loose while wearing a slip chain collar.


----------



## curlflooffan (Mar 27, 2020)

Its amazing how much more you notice when you have a dog. I used to walk all the time in my neighbourhood but I guess I was more lost in my thoughts then because once I started fostering and taking them for walks I notice a lot more. But I do have some positive stories to tell too. 

We were in our local park and it has been getting hotter here, its been in the mid 20s (celsius) and will be crawling up to 30 this week. 

There certainly were some stupid people, like the woman with two tiny dog fearful chis who walked with them on a leash right in the middle of a group of unleashed large dogs who were playing... thankfully no one was hurt. 

But there was also this GORGEOUS cream coloured Saluki who seemed very happy with the heat and sprinted on full speed across the park. Now that was a beautful sight to see!

I also remember this winter when it briefly snowed and there was a husky in that same park. My goodness that was a very happy puppy! He was just running in circles like he couldn't believe his eyes. 

I also like to see spaniels covered in fresh mud, they always look so happy with themselves in that state. The owners look less pleased though...


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

curlflooffan said:


> But there was also this GORGEOUS cream coloured Saluki who seemed very happy with the heat and sprinted on full speed across the park. Now that was a beautful sight to see!


I'm jealous. Ive only ever seen a saluki in real life as a sight assistance dog which was anticlimactic. The feathering reminds me of Hermes the Greek god.










They're pretty in video, and if I had an acre of yard I would move them from "no" to a "probably". It's hard to imagine bringing a dog meant for hunting in the desert to live in the city, unfortunately.


----------



## curlflooffan (Mar 27, 2020)

Basil_the_Spoo said:


> I'm jealous. Ive only ever seen a saluki in real life as a sight assistance dog which was anticlimactic. The feathering reminds me of Hermes the Greek god.
> 
> View attachment 477956
> 
> ...


One would indeed need a very big garden in order to allow them to run properly. Thats what I like about little dogs, its so much easier to let them go completely nuts. The fetch and tug games that I have played with feisty terriers inside an apartment would have destroyed a house if the dogs were bigger!


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

There's a Saluki I sometimes see offleash in the same park I bring Annie to (not technically a dog park, but a pretty secluded town park that is only accessibly by walking). He's been at the dog park we attend a few times too. Absolutely glorious to watch in motion, makes Annie look like a snail. Yes, they are dogs ment to run in heat. Covers a large soccer field in a blink of an eye. 

I had someone I was visiting with Annie tell me once that dogs don't need to drink any more than humans in the hot summer sun as she proceeded to dump all the water in the dog park in case of disease so her dog couldn't drink it. We hadn't brought any with us (stupidly), it was a bit of an impromptu trip. It was over 30C, humid, and unsurprisingly, our two black dogs were way too hot in the sun and panting heavily after a bit of exertion. Her argument is we didn't need water to stand for an hour outside so our dogs didn't. My argument was that we were standing around like lumps or sitting on a bench, the dogs were running laps and chasing each other. I'd need water to run like that in the heat! Thankfully someone else showed up with water, and I let Annie drink and the other person didn't dare throw it out. Annie perked right up and was ready to play again after some water. That trip was disastrous in a number of ways and I haven't visited since.


----------



## AliFenrisMom (Sep 14, 2020)

If the temp never reaches below 80, are we not supposed to walk our dogs at all? I can be walking him at 8 am or 6 pm and its rarely below 85 at those hours. I always thought 90s+ is when it starts getting too hot. Or is my living in a hot temp areas just skewed my definition of hot?


----------



## curlflooffan (Mar 27, 2020)

AliFenrisMom said:


> If the temp never reaches below 80, are we not supposed to walk our dogs at all? I can be walking him at 8 am or 6 pm and its rarely below 85 at those hours. I always thought 90s+ is when it starts getting too hot. Or is my living in a hot temp areas just skewed my definition of hot?


Dont ask me I grew up a few kilometers south of the arctic! 😂😂 anything above 15 celsius is warm for me. 

The belgian summer is way too much for me!


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

AliFenrisMom said:


> If the temp never reaches below 80, are we not supposed to walk our dogs at all? I can be walking him at 8 am or 6 pm and its rarely below 85 at those hours. I always thought 90s+ is when it starts getting too hot. Or is my living in a hot temp areas just skewed my definition of hot?


It gets hot here too. So we get up at dawn to walk Normie when it's hot. (and yes, I hate that!). Pavements are too hot for bare dog feet later in the day. We walk early and if need be take shorter walks. And we try to stick to the early morning shade if it's truly hot.


----------



## AliFenrisMom (Sep 14, 2020)

Dianaleez said:


> It gets hot here too. So we get up at dawn to walk Normie when it's hot. (and yes, I hate that!). Pavements are too hot for bare dog feet later in the day. We walk early and if need be take shorter walks. And we try to stick to the early morning shade if it's truly hot.


On weekends when we have time we go hiking either early morning or late afternoon so we can be shaded. But it's hard to always be staying home. Over the summer anything below 90 is cool, lol. I just didn't know if my hot isn't his too hot?


----------



## AliFenrisMom (Sep 14, 2020)

curlflooffan said:


> Dont ask me I grew up a few kilometers south of the arctic! 😂😂 anything above 15 celsius is warm for me.
> 
> The belgian summer is way too much for me!


Haha, to me anything below 90 (32) is nice, below 80 (26) is cool, and below 70 (21) makes me get my long sleeve shirts out.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

@AliFenrisMom - Keeping a spoo entertained in the summer is difficult. We're not quite as warm as you, perhaps 5 degrees cooler, and at summer's peak, it's 75+ at 6 AM and 80+ by 8 AM. I walk Mia in the morning, usually around 7 AM, keeping it shorter than in winter and shaded. By 8 AM when the sun is high enough that it hurts, she doesn't want to be outside (unless we're going to the lake where she can swim). In the afternoons I take her out in the car, windows down, slow speed through our residential area, so she can hang her head out of the window and sniff pedestrians, dogs, swimmers, squirrels, even occasionally a cat or a deer. She's ready for a nap after 20 minutes. We play a lot of "Find it" and with Nina Ottosson type toys. When she was younger, we trained obedience and nose work (indoors). It's hard. I'm glad she's older.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

AliFenrisMom said:


> I always thought 90s+ is when it starts getting too hot. Or is my living in a hot temp areas just skewed my definition of hot?


In the 80s, means what you feel is close to 90s. To me that’s hot. 

I think it’s perfectly fine to walk in those temperatures, if you do it early in the morning or later in the evening. The people I mentioned in my rant were running a brachycephalic dog or walking old and/or obese dogs at noon on a hot day, in the city. Which is rather careless and dangerous in my opinion.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

The past several days have been hot, 90's, yesterday 93 all the "feels like" have been 100 plus. While it never bothered me, this week I just couldn't handle it. So I have been a couch potato, with Renn at my feet.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

This morning started off cool, with temps around 67, and I wasn't prepared for Mia's energy. She has been happy with a short 1 mile loop in the woods, but this morning she staged a small revolt (i.e. she huffed with displeasure) when we returned home, so I took her around the block.


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

Lovely cool morning here at 6:45, but in response to 'are people out of their minds' I may well be. As we walked down our front walk this morning the sprinklers came on. 

Normie and I continued our walk, both of us wet but game.


----------



## Panamint Daisy (Oct 15, 2020)

All of you lucky people, thinking 80s is hot! Try living in Death Valley this time of year. Fortunately dogs, just like humans, can acclimate. My spoo does fine in the heat provided that it's not between 10am and 6pm in full sun, otherwise the pavement and even the soil are too hot for her paws. When it's 6am and already pushing 100, you have to make a lot of adjustments, including playing in the house more, but the real lifesavers are the misters and hose and kiddy pool in our small, thankfully shady backyard. In the true heat of the summer, which arrives in July and August, the daily LOWS are above 100, even at a time like 4am. But dogs still live here and still need to be exercised.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

@Panamint Daisy wow, I don’t think I’ll be your neighbor soon, lol !


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Both my Spoo and I like it between 50 and 75. Over that I begin to wilt, and he pants. By 80 I can barely think and at 90 I am prostrate and he sprawls on the coldest floor he can find. 

The question - Where is everyone's common sense? Apparently lost? Their poor dear pets!


----------

